# Palestrina masses by Delitiae Musicae



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Delitiae Musicae has recorded six Palestrina masses, three albums. I have one of these and have listened to another on spotify. I agree with the Amazon reviewer "Giordano Bruno" that these are the best Palestrina mass recordings around. Delitiae Musicae is superb as is the recorded sound.

Their clarity, tempi, phrasing, and energy all mark them as special and a group that really understands the historical style.

You can find this one of the albums on spotify:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Palestrina-Missæ-Jacquet-Mantua-Vol/dp/B00DI8SWZ6/

This I could only find on Amazon as mp3 downloads (and, living in a country without an Amazon, am unable to acquire):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Palestrina-Missæ-Jacquette-Mantua-vol/dp/B00DHO85B2/

This one I managed to buy as a CD and I think it's on spotify too:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001LW3MFG/

At least some of these masses haven't been recorded elsewhere - so, a must for any Renaissance music collection I'd say.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up. I'm always interested in good Renaissance recordings. 

Just from the first few minutes, I appreciate that they recorded it in a resonant environment but with the mics close to the singers so the polyphony doesn't get muddled in the echo.


----------

